

DARPA's New Search Engine Leaves Google in the Dust - tsax
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2015/02/darpas-new-search-engine-puts-google-dust/105342/

======
onion2k
Annoying click-baity headline. It only 'leaves Google in the dust' because
it's doing something Google isn't optimised for. _I_ could write a search
engine that's better/faster than Google if I got to decide what the parameters
of the comparison were.

~~~
3327
Totally agree. Click-bate... No information contained - just bloated
article...

